# This is his/her house



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if both translations are correct:

This is his/her house =
1. Bu, evidir.
2. Bu, onun evidir.

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## lepanto

the last one is correct.


----------



## ayşegül

ikiside doğru ama evidir demek yetersiz kaldığından onun evidir daha iyi.

Birde konuşma dilinde ^dir^eki pek kullanılmıyor.

*bu onun evi* demek yeterli --dir-- koymasan daha iyi.


----------



## Pitt

ayşegül said:


> ikiside doğru ama evidir demek yetersiz kaldığından onun evidir daha iyi.
> 
> Birde konuşma dilinde ^dir^eki pek kullanılmıyor.
> 
> *bu onun evi* demek yeterli --dir-- koymasan daha iyi.


 
Thanks! Can you say this in english?


----------



## ayşegül

Both of them are true ,But saying evidir is unsufficient so better to say onun evidir.

And in daily speaking ^dir^ tag isnt used much.

Saying* Bu onun evi* is sufficient ,you dont need to put dir,Even it is better without dir.


----------



## Pitt

ayşegül said:


> Both of them are true ,But saying evidir is unsufficient so better to say onun evidir.
> 
> And in daily speaking ^dir^ tag isnt used much.
> 
> Saying* Bu onun evi* is sufficient ,you dont need to put dir,Even it is better without dir.


 
Thanks for the translation! I think that these examples are correct too:

This is my house =    Bu (benim) evim.
This is your house =  Bu (senin) evin.
This is our house =    Bu (bizim) evimiz.
This is your house=   Bu (sizin) eviniz.
This is their house =  Bu (onların) evi. 

Selamlar


----------



## ayşegül

yeah they are all correct (Y)


----------

